# Please welcome new mod Antibody!



## untitled

Congrats Antibody BRO

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

pdf_shurtah said:


> Congrats Antibody BRO


Sorry but u can't post Alien things to us... This is trolling.. I will complaint to mods abt this


----------



## untitled

^^^^^^



???


Since when has congratulating new mods become a crime ?


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

pdf_shurtah said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> Since when has congratulating new mods become a crime ?




What what Antbody new Mod.....
I thought u posted something on Chemistry...


----------



## Imran Khan

vks_gautam said:


> What what Antbody new Mod.....
> I thought u posted something on Chemistry...



ONE ADVISE

hoy mehngi bhut ye sharab ke thori thori piya kero

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## untitled

vks_gautam said:


> What what Antbody new Mod.....
> I thought u posted something on Chemistry...



Yes this Antibody





Antibodies are molecules that kill pathogens in your body (more related to Biology)

Even if I did post something related to chemistry what is wrong with that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

congrats antibody

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

vks_gautam said:


> Sorry but u can't post Alien things to us... This is trolling.. I will complaint to mods abt this


 
lol good one.
so that "pdf shurta" the thread starter gets banned...
First ban of the new mod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

Imran Khan said:


> ONE ADVISE
> 
> hoy mehngi bhut ye sharab ke thori thori piya kero


Ram Ram sharab ki aur to mein dekhta bhi nahi


----------



## Safriz

vks_gautam said:


> Ram Ram sharab ki aur to mein dekhta bhi nahi


 
dekhay bighair pii latay ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

pdf_shurtah said:


> Yes this Antibody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antibodies are molecules that kill pathogens in your body (more related to Biology)
> 
> Even if I did post something related to chemistry what is wrong with that ?


I hate chemistry that is why i didn't choose Science stream..In between Congrats Anti bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

safriz said:


> lol good one.
> so that "pdf shurta" the thread starter gets banned...
> First ban of the new mod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

Congratulations ANTIBODY!!!

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members/13390antibody.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

safriz said:


> lol good one.
> so that "pdf shurta" the thread starter gets banned...
> First ban of the new mod


ya he should be .. lol

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------




pdf_shurtah said:


>



Innocent rofl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

vks_gautam said:


> Congrats *Anti bhai*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rds1207



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Come on Antibody Bro. You will have to contribute to this thread. Renaming it and moving to a new section is not sufficient

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rds1207



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sin Pateh

I want to become a mod too, I spend most of my time here everyday, watching and witnessing almost 70% of all new posts, I do know who are good for forum and who are jerks, I read and comprehend carefully at any words they spread out, so I do think I could take care the job very well!!!

Please consider my appealing!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Sin Pateh said:


> I want to become a mod too, I spend most of my time here everyday, watching and witnessing almost 70% of all new posts, ....



There are dozens of other members too who are exactly in a similar situation including me (that is they waste too much time here on PDF  )


----------



## OrionHunter



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JonAsad

Congrag ANTI BODY- 

Enjoy the formal status of MOD- 
Keep up the good informative threads on armed forces hardware- 

Good Luck-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OrionHunter

Sin Pateh said:


> I want to become a mod too, I spend most of my time here everyday, watching and witnessing almost 70% of all new posts, I do know who are good for forum and who are jerks, I read and comprehend carefully at any words they spread out, so I do think I could take care the job very well!!!
> 
> Please consider my appealing!!!


Relax dude! You ain't gonna get paid for it or sent on a free vacation to Hawaii or the International Space Station! It's a thankless job! I've been a mod on some other forums and it sucks! 

Now go have a chilled beer instead with some hot, delicious Kababs from Anarkali Bazaar, as snacks! That's far better than being a mod!

Cheers!


----------



## rds1207



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

good luck! u deserve it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

congrats bro & all the best for this new post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Congrats Antibody.


Damn you are looking mean in red!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

thankyou sir fatman for the kind remarks! I will inshallah try to be neutral and objective as much as possible

thankyou all for your best wishes

regards
AB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

congrats mate. please do be tribal lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

In the words of Spock
"live long and prosper"!!! Best of luck antibody.
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Thankyou sir!


----------



## DrSomnath999

ANTIBODY said:


> thankyou sir fatman for the kind remarks!* I will inshallah try to be neutral and objective* as much as possible
> 
> thankyou all for your best wishes
> 
> regards
> AB


we all know bro that whichever post ur promoted u have done very well, starting from researcher post ,everyone knows u have been a very hardworking guy & has posted some wonderful thread in this forum & every member starting from pakistanis ,indians & chinese have high respect for u .
& once again i would like to say all the best to u for this new job & i am pretty sure u would do good as u were during
researcher post 
*REGARDS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T90TankGuy

congrats mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## houshanghai

Congratulations, antibody bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mirzazauk

Congratulations for becoming a new mod Antibody

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Congratulations bro - well deserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

Congrats ANTIBODY! Who will be your first ban?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Antibody is def TT or researcher material rather than a standard traffic cop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Butters said:


> Congrats ANTIBODY! Who will be your first ban?



I think he already has banned someone. He had limited moderating powers even before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

pdf_shurtah said:


> I think he already has banned someone. He had limited moderating powers even before



But I mean as an official mod.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

congrats Antibody

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

pdf_shurtah said:


> There are dozens of other members too who are exactly in a similar situation including me (that is they waste too much time here on PDF  )



You want to kidding me.......


----------



## Manticore

pdf_shurtah said:


> I think he already has banned someone. He had limited moderating powers even before



i havent banned anyone till now-- a special icon of 2cards stashed in the form of a heart have appeared on every profile , with an option to give them a myocardial infarction , so to speak!


----------



## Mech

One of the "greats" in pdf. A very wise choice...

Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Congrats mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sin Pateh

OrionHunter said:


> Relax dude! You ain't gonna get paid for it or sent on a free vacation to Hawaii or the International Space Station! It's a thankless job! I've been a mod on some other forums and it sucks!
> 
> Now go have a chilled beer instead with some hot, delicious Kababs from Anarkali Bazaar, as snacks! That's far better than being a mod!
> 
> Cheers!



You scare when I take place then *YOU* will be the first one I ban?????????? 

Or you just jealous with me about my self-motive election!!!???


----------



## Jungibaaz

Congrats antibody!

A well deserved promotion! keep it up mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Congratulation on your promotion.

Hope moderation wouldn't hinder your valuable contribution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sin Pateh

I still want to be a mod!!! 

Why only Pakistani could take chairs in the management team??? Why not me a foreigner???? 

Racist???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

Congrats Antibody. Excellent choice for a Mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Firemaster

Congratz ANTIBODY
You deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

CongRatz Bro! You Really deserve it..
Well! Don't ban me just send warning, if i unintentionally Post something wrong....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sin Pateh

Android K-Zero said:


> CongRatz Bro! You Really deserve it..
> Well! Don't ban me just send warning, if i unintentionally Post something wrong....



Don't you feed your corrupted officials friend!!!

I have got a lot of meaningless infractions just because of my against the evil trolls here!!!! And after all that is the result I have got!!!

The trolls are still living well on PDF, much more confident and naughty, and become god father of all members!!!! 

We have to bow down head to them and be scared by them if don't want the mods ban us forever!!!


----------



## Rafi

KarachiPunk said:


> congrats antibody



Congrats Antibody - 

LoL love the avatar -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Congratulations Antibody... Well deserve promotion.

Antigens (troll) ke ab khair nae...

Good luck, hope you'll continue sharing your knowledge on aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Congrats buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

jo bhi MOD bana aty hi humy 2-4 infractions de mari is liye hum ab kisi ko congs hi nhi kehty 

phir bhi dil kehta hai is bar ker do shayed koi change a jay 


cong dear antibody

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crypto

Congratulations Antibody, you deserved it mate. 
With power comes great responsibility

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

congrats Anitbody

enjoy the welcome posts while they last.

as you get down to business. you will get all kinds of reactions via PM, channel comments or in threads here are some likely examples

*Pakistani's*: why are you so harsh on us although we are Pakistanis
*Pakistani's*: why are you so soft on Indians look they called me potato head
*Pakistani's*: I am very angry if you dont stop that (dot dot dot dot) guy I will call him (dot dot dot) then you can ban me.
*
Indian's*: you are too harsh its because of my flag
*Indian's:* why did you delete my post as off topic? I am only here for info-tainment.
*Indian's*: why did you delete my thread about dangerous ISI mosquitoes in Aviation section? you are so biased

*Fake-Pakistani&#8217;s*: WTF man&#8230; I cant even say anything you banned me already.
*Fake-Indian:* I stand for the rights of the goats and you deleted my post in India&#8217;s section as trolling? I&#8217;ll show you trolling.
*Borg*: WE are the Borg Lower your shields and prepare to be * boarded *. we will add the biological and technological distinctiveness of your species to our own. resistance is futile. So stop deleting our posts and give us your password.
*Hafiz Saeed*: I want to be your friend, accept or I will explode
*MKI*: I am so awesome that I am mentioned in social. Political and pharmaceutical threads too. 
*Babur Missile: *No one mentions me anymore. I am going to accept Hafiz Saeeds invite.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pak47

haha, nice great achievement you truly deserve it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Irfan Baloch said:


> congrats Anitbody
> 
> enjoy the welcome posts while they last.





hahaha yes , ive a feeling that my 'fan base' will be quickly dwindling in numbers now



> Imran: 28
> Santro: 24
> Spark: 21
> AZ: 20
> Muse: 17
> Chogy: 15
> Antibody: 15
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/member...s-rate-your-top-five-favorite-members-18.html



thanks for the wishes irfan --this is undoubtedly a very strenuous job - i did the moderation today and by God i just took a couple of aspirins for my headache right now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Congratulations ANTIBODY, your surprise for new year !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Congrats to brother Antibody!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

pdf_shurtah said:


> Congrats Antibody BRO


Congrats antibody 





---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Irfan Baloch said:


> congrats Anitbody
> 
> enjoy the welcome posts while they last.
> 
> as you get down to business. you will get all kinds of reactions via PM, channel comments or in threads here are some likely examples
> 
> *Pakistani's*: why are you so harsh on us although we are Pakistanis
> *Pakistani's*: why are you so soft on Indians look they called me potato head
> *Pakistani's*: I am very angry if you dont stop that (dot dot dot dot) guy I will call him (dot dot dot) then you can ban me.
> *
> Indian's*: you are too harsh its because of my flag
> *Indian's:* why did you delete my post as off topic? I am only here for info-tainment.
> *Indian's*: why did you delete my thread about dangerous ISI mosquitoes in Aviation section? you are so biased
> 
> *Fake-Pakistanis*: WTF man I cant even say anything you banned me already.
> *Fake-Indian:* I stand for the rights of the goats and you deleted my post in Indias section as trolling? Ill show you trolling.
> *Borg*: WE are the Borg Lower your shields and prepare to be * boarded *. we will add the biological and technological distinctiveness of your species to our own. resistance is futile. So stop deleting our posts and give us your password.
> *Hafiz Saeed*: I want to be your friend, accept or I will explode
> *MKI*: I am so awesome that I am mentioned in social. Political and pharmaceutical threads too.
> *Babur Missile: *No one mentions me anymore. I am going to accept Hafiz Saeeds invite.




continued from above sorry I missed Mr Slime.

*Zardari*: people still call me Mr 10%  although I am the president now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Irfan Baloch said:


> .........



Come on Irfan Bhai you did not have to quote my PMs to the whole world. Respect my privacy man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Congratulations, Antibody on a well-deserved elevation!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Congrats bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Congratulations Mr. MOD...

Your name is enough for maintaining forums health... same as you

I assure, you`ll not get any headache from my side..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indushek

Congratulations on this elevation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joekrish

Congrats mate...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Good choice. A level-headed member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

I protest...
I was more suitable for this position 
I suspect RAW / CIA / Juice..... Didnt want my rise to power.


----------



## Donatello

pdf_shurtah said:


> Yes this Antibody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antibodies are molecules that kill pathogens in your body (more related to Biology)
> 
> Even if I did post something related to chemistry what is wrong with that ?




Indians and Pakistanis fighting in a thread meant for congratulating others..........Priceless!


----------



## Devil Soul

Congratz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Mubarak ho ANTIBODY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Oh what a surprised! 

I appreciate AntiBody and his projects for JFT/J10 are awesome, I follow up everyday. 

*Congratulation, man! *





P.S: who resigned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Congrats bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pfpilot

Congratulations ANTIBODY, quite a few of us owe a large chunk of our military knowledge to your enlightening posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

thanks guys , for your kind remarks !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

ANTIBODY said:


> thanks guys , for your kind remarks !



you are welcome mate


----------



## regular

Mubarak ho Antibody....very happi to hear ure promotion.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whazzup

Congrats sir on becoming a mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Congratulation Antibody bro on you great achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

self delete


----------



## untitled

Pinoy Pride said:


> .....



No but if you are not sure about yourself you can get yourself examined


----------



## DV RULES

congratulations

Well reputed progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

i've started to get 'special attention' with such PMs and posts ^ not than i'm disheartened rather its was unexpected for me
infarcted all 3major nationalities here -- this job certainly doesnt make any friends , with roughly a minimum of 200reports/day 

I would like to ask the members not to respond to trolls [either positively or negatively] , this encourages them and hurts the sentiments of other members

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PteX

Congrats ANTIBODY.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bukhari.syed

Congratulations antibody...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

